# Why do people want their dogs to be aggressive?!?



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

So this afternoon the internet went down at work, so we all packed up and went home an hour early. 

So I walked my dogs an hour earlier than usual. I'm leash training, so I only take one at a time. I took Jack (my 2-1/2 yo reactive male GSD) first, as usual. No incident 

Then I took my 8-9yo rescue, super friendly, ambassador to all people and dogs, 60-lb Weimaraner bitch. And, Incident! Not really, but had I switched dogs then it *would* have been. 

So I'm passing a neighbor who walks his two dogs religiously at 5:30 every evening. One is off leash. No biggie, he's a senior yellow lab. None of my dogs would give a hoot. His second dog, he has on a 30 foot rope. A terrier of some sort. Maybe 55 lbs. As we pass, the terrier approaches my weim and she responds all friendly as always.. And he mounts her and growls and barks. Owner doesn't reel him in. No big deal, cause as I described, Lillian is ambassador to all dogs and people, so she and I both shake it off, say WTF, and just keep walking. 

But the owner! He tells me he *wishes* I had the "Big Dog," meaning my GSD, to "Put him in his place!" Meaning his terrier. 

I just smiled and said "No thanks!" And walked faster. Seriously?!? Jack has never started a fight. But he would have Finished that dog had he been mounted. So sad. So sad. So glad it was only my crazy-friendly Lillian in the encounter. 

Good news, now I know this man won't reel his own dog in, and Jack and I have twenty years on them, at least. We will be changing direction if ever it looks like we might cross paths in the future. Post haste. 

I am Not trying to have more dog fight scars from saving his dog from his own ignorance 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

WHAT? 

As dog owners, it is our job to protect our dogs! Not other people's dogs' jobs to 'put other dogs in their place.' 
That guy is failing his dogs by allowing one to roam off leash and letting one basically roam out of control. 

One day, his dog is going to mount the wrong dog and get attacked, and he'll have to be rushed to the vet (or worse - be killed). I guarantee you, he won't be saying, "Glad that dog put him in his place!"


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh geez. Sorry you had to deal with that. 

I think a lot of people have too much faith in the ability of all dogs to "naturally" communicate with all other dogs in a safe and mutually comprehensible fashion.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This insanity must be growing in popularity. The guy with the crazy terrier in class was literally setting his dog up to be _schooled_ by my girl -- I overheard him talking to his wife. No frickin' way in hades is that happening! My girl is just a puppy and doesn't want to attack a crazy terrier. And even if he wants to set him up to aggress toward her so he can squash him, No! Just No! Keep your distance if you even think there might be a problem. Take some one-on-one classes with an instructor who has known stable dogs and is getting paid for the risk to them. Leave my babies alone!


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Konotashi said:


> WHAT?
> 
> As dog owners, it is our job to protect our dogs! Not other people's dogs' jobs to 'put other dogs in their place.'
> That guy is failing his dogs by allowing one to roam off leash and letting one basically roam out of control.
> ...


Totally agree. Saddest part is, I don't think the man understands how sad he would actually be at the outcome of his own design 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

Merciel said:


> Oh geez. Sorry you had to deal with that.
> 
> I think a lot of people have too much faith in the ability of all dogs to "naturally" communicate with all other dogs in a safe and mutually comprehensible fashion.


Agreed. Lillian is an excellent candidate for natural dog language and interaction. She is seriously level headed when it comes to all things people and dogs. Despite her puppy mill breeding bitch in a cage background, she is gifted with an abundance of Weimy affection. 

Jack, unfortunately, is not. He spent his first eleven months in a long barn, competing for food with 200+ dogs, with virtually no human interaction. He is at a serious disadvantage in the world. 

I will protect him, though. 

Been thinking about the encounter all evening. Have had a couple of short convos with the other dogs' owner in the past, and if I can remain patient and calm, I think I can bring him around. 

I totally welcome an opportunity to educate, over one to confront and engage. 

Just so relieved it was Lillian at the end of my leash, rather than Jack, so now I know this is an educational opportunity. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

there are some people who had bully dogs unruly males that would cause trouble and people would put complaints about them but would be pacified by my bitch because she can just control them easy and we would have good walks together that were calm and peaceful with no fighting and their dog would be the perfect best dog all of a sudden. If they tried to act out off leash towards others my girl would have stopped them. I dont know why its a control thing some gsd's are control freaks I guess. 

I think thats all he meant


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

My neighbors have an unaltered male Dobie. They have electric invisible fence. We dont get along real well. They are aware my GSD is dog aggressive and they have taken their dogs collar off so he can cross the line. The line is literally 3 feet from my driveway. While I will not encourage or allow my GSD to go over there and fight him, they are encouraging their dog to cross the line into his territory. I have already told them if he comes onto our property and my GSD hurts or kills their Dobie its not my fault. 

People are A$$ HOLES!


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

yes because diesel there are also a lot of idiots like that they dont really think ur dog is going to bite theirs they think its just pretend until ur dog starts to chew theirs heads off then they will panic 


people have let their aggressive dogs go on mine then wish to god they never did, mine isnt dog aggressive either, i think its a ego thing

if your dog is really dog aggressive it will end up hurting or killing theirs like you said because most dogs just go into panic/terror/shock when the other dog starts to rip into them for real.

what did they say to you? when you warn them?

The most funny thing is someone has a off leash cat sized dog run up to us and they yell out "don't worry hes friendly" lmao thats ok but what if mine wasnt?? this is in a non off leash area where you will be fined for having off leash dogs. 

I just dont get that part and never wiill. A cat sized dog runs up to a wolf sized dog the owner says don't worry mines friendly ? It is very common also. These are dogs that a feral cat would take out. lol Or a hawk.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)

pets4life said:


> yes because diesel there are also a lot of idiots like that they dont really think ur dog is going to bite theirs they think its just pretend until ur dog starts to chew theirs heads off then they will panic
> 
> if your dog is really dog aggressive it will end up hurting or killing theirs like you said because most dogs just go into panic/terror/shock when the other dog starts to rip into them for real.
> 
> ...


They are trying to get Diesel to cross the line, we really dont like one another (and they are family!!!) They want something to stir things up. 

When I told them that, they laughed and said yeah "Nikko" (Their adolescent Dobie) will rip him apart. I just rolled my eyes, Nikko is full size and full muscle mass but has never been in a fight, I have seen other dogs go into their yard and chase him back to the house. He barks his head off which just sends Diesel into a frenzy, if he would cross the line because they took his collar off (which he has not done yet) Diesel underweight and all has been in fights will most likely kill him. And there is not anything I can do about it other than try my best to keep Diesel away. When I saw that they had taken the collar off, I put diesel in his 10x10 outdoor kennel. 

I hope the day does not come where I dont catch it because its not their dogs fault they are a-holes! and unfortunately their dog will be the one to suffer. 

I too have came across the a-holes with their "friendly" off leash ankle biters that come running up to Diesel and his reaction was to attack them which took that friendly little ankle biter into a not so friendly little crap. I muzzle Diesel when in places I am not familiar with and poor Diesel had this little ankle biter hanging off his ear and biting his legs and was not able to stop him. I could not get the little crap off him so I had to kick him because his owner was just standing there in shock! I was screaming at them to get their dog and they would not so I had no choice. When I finally got the little crap off Diesel, I told them if they didnt get him away I was taking the muzzle off! They scooped him up and walked away all mad... Like it was my fault..

People are so ridiculously stupid, regardless if your dog is "friendly" if it is off leash and you cannot control it, it should not be off leash. Thats like me having a tiger and saying oh don't worry he's friendly....


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

my friend has a very muscly dobie also but very vocal and snappy like the one you talk about thought so high of himself but got brutally attacked so bad by a much smaller dog, i dont even know what the dog was but it was so bad that the dobie went into a panic and just ran but the other dog kept catching the dobie and tearing at his stomach, the dobie got away by jumping into someone elses yard because no one could seperate them the dobie kept running and i guess turned into a prey item with his screams, was one of the worst attacks ever. The dogs with lots of experience and a history are always the ones who will do the damage from what I see because they know exactly where to attack and how to put the other dog in shock, within seconds.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I was walking my two one day and this guy with two pitties walked by. I sort of pulled away because I don't know how my two will react. He commented nice dogs and I was like they're kind of mean though :c and he was like those are the best kind! No one will ever mess with you. Derrr? I was like really? :c

I don't get it either. Why would anyone want a liability dog? A dog that could hurt someone else? I mean one that 'looks' mean to the untrained eye-sure, that's fine...but an aggressive dog is not my cup of tea either...


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

these are the same people let their dogs chase or go after coyotes and soon as the coyote turns around he will pick the dog up and run off with it in his mouth, its like they thought the coyte and their dog were gonna be friends.

I hate taking my dog in public places a lot now, my dog isnt nasty but doesnt like rude dogs and people will have a snarly snappy dog I give them a wide birth and then they make their leash extra long on purpose so their dog can get closer to mine so it can snarl at mine? its just so stupid. I gave them their space on purpose so we can pass each other cause i can tell they have a reactive bad tempered dog but they try to make the leash longer towards my 85 pound gsd?

There are sweet happy friendly dogs sometimes also which i dont mind, but the other dogs ruin it all. People dont respect your dogs space. These are conservation areas you leash your dog and walk on your own. You dont try to start a fight or do something stupid. These are not social areas. They are for wildlife. Lots of coyotes, deer, fishers etc.. If you can find a very remote isolated area to swim yoour dog that is a plus. As long as your dog is not bugging any wild animals. LIke the ducks or water snakes.

I am part of 2 protection training clubs now and one thing we never ever do is let our dogs touch noses with each other in training. No one does that. There is a time and place to socialize dogs with certain people and dogs. We will let one dog free at a time. Usually mine is loose and free to walk all over because she just keeps to herself and hangs out inbetween sessions. But once another dog comes out mine is put away. Every club i go to so far it is just common practice if the dogs do not know each other.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I was told in europe people do not act this way and in third world country people do not do it either. Not sure why america and canada got this way. We also are the ones who watered down the working dogs the most.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Merciel said:


> Oh geez. Sorry you had to deal with that.
> 
> I think a lot of people have too much faith in the ability of all dogs to "naturally" communicate with all other dogs in a safe and mutually comprehensible fashion.


THIS. I can't tell you how many people have told me my dog's reactivity would get better if I just let her play with other dogs.

It is amazing too how many people cite "pack order" or "pack theory" when explaining unacceptable behavior. Like they think it is normal for dogs to duke it out on the street to settle disputes.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Kaimeju said:


> THIS. I can't tell you how many people have told me my dog's reactivity would get better if I just let her play with other dogs.
> 
> It is amazing too how many people cite "pack order" or "pack theory" when explaining unacceptable behavior. Like they think it is normal for dogs to duke it out on the street to settle disputes.
> 
> ...


If they are close in terms of level of dominance, that is normal. It's a posturing game that, if both parties keep upping the ante, must be settled with violence. All social animals do this. People are the same way. Watch guys fight at a bar and you see precisely the same series of events


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

maybe he was joking???


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> maybe he was joking???


You know, maybe he was, and I just didn't get it. That would make a lot more sense!

We've passed by before at times when either he didn't have his dogs or I didn't have mine and he's always been jovial and pleasant. It's a friendly neighborhood 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JackandMattie (Feb 4, 2013)

The more I think about it, I bet you're absolutely right, doggiedad!

Last week he passed Jack and me and complimented me on my magnificent beast and joked he was glad he'd left his dogs at home. I got the humor that time. 

And to clarify for those worried about his old lab being off leash and the terrier being on a long line... This a a quiet rural lakeside subdivision. Not a lot of traffic except when the weekenders are up from Houston, and even then it's a laid back atmosphere. It's not the kind of place where someone's going to come speeding by and run over your off leash dog. People are very respectful and there are not many strangers here. 

I mean the terrier was rude to Lillian, but then again Lillian doesn't look very threatening and the man has seen me out front training, so he probably doesn't really think my dogs would react aggressively. Why would he? Unless he heard about that one incident when Jack jumped into a fight one neighbor's small dog started with another neighbor's small dog. Which pretty much ended up amounting to nothing. Lol!! It's actually even *very* likely he has walked by and seen me training Jack in the street while my other neighbor's Papillon ran circles around us yapping. Trixie loves to try to distract Jack during training. It's as if she's on a mission  Okay, now I'm cracking up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

